# Best heavy duty water trap?



## jgavac (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a 1978 Grimmerschmidt 125 cfm 302 monoblock compressor that I picked up a while back to power my blast cabinet. The problem is, the compressor generates a large amount of moisture. I have 2 inline water traps, one that came with the compressor (not sure if it even works though) and one on my blaster. Despite both these traps, I still get moisture gumming up my sand/media during long projects. 

All the water traps I've been finding online are small and/or restrictive to airflow. The compressor puts out 125 cfm @ 100 psi, but I loose some of that flow when I step down in hose sizes. I'd like to keep the flow in the 75-100 cfm range, if possible. 


Any help is appreciated
Jameson


----------

